

A new Google Wallet app for all Android phones - dmayle
http://googlecommerce.blogspot.com/2013/09/a-new-google-wallet-app-for-all-android.html

======
bgertonson
As a Verizon customer, I will believe it when I see it. As it stands, I can't
use Isis (not in the right market) or Google Wallet (because Verizon won't let
it compete with Isis).

The changes sound nice, but the way they phrase "for all Android phones"
doesn't give me confidence.

